
Dkron.io – Distributed job scheduling system - dosy
https://dkron.io/
======
dosy
Ready to be run in Docker, and they also have an OSS release[1] and I believe
it is based on Airbnb Chronos[2]

[1]
[https://github.com/victorcoder/dkron](https://github.com/victorcoder/dkron)

[2] [https://mesos.github.io/chronos/](https://mesos.github.io/chronos/)

